# Is 6.3c stable?



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Two weeks ago, before I went on a three week vacation, I loaded 3.1.5f on both of my HR10-250s because of lock ups on 6.3b. Once one of my units locked up, it would not record anything until I removed and restored power. I will be returning from my vacation in less than a week and would like to know if it is best to stay on 3.1.5f or OK go to 6.3c.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

There will always be someone who has some sort of problem after an update. I had no problems with 6.3b and expect none with 6.3c (which I have had for a few days). So, I would say unless you are overly paranoid, just let it update. You appear to have the ability to go back to 3.1, so what have you got to loose?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Same here...I had no problems with 6.3b and am having none with 6.3c.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

cheer said:


> Same here...I had no problems with 6.3b and am having none with 6.3c.


Ditto.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I have 6.3c but I have not tested short recording yet. I will have to let my drive fill up with suggestions.


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

No problems here with 6.3c and my drive is filled up with suggestions and season passes.


----------



## Garry M. (Feb 11, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Ditto.


Ditto.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Had a few problems with 6.3a/b but none so far with c. Full HDD and guide data may have been the root cause of a/b problems but I have since cleaned the HDD of a lot of programs.


----------



## JorgeGVB (Jul 14, 2001)

Looking good so far.... :up:


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

If the sample is significant, over 90% means it is amazingly stable. Out of 50, 1 guy had a short recording. 3 had reboots, which are not that unusual as a one-time thing right after receiving an up rev.

Great poll. If the numbers hold, I'll plug mine back in (right after Feb sweeps is over).


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I've had it for 3 days now and so far, so good. Maybe D* and TiVo finally got it right....

It's still not as fast I was hoping though.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Todd said:


> I've had it for 3 days now and so far, so good. Maybe D* and TiVo finally got it right....
> 
> It's still not as fast I was hoping though.


The box is sorely underpowered. No software upgrade will correct that.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Is anyone having problems with 6.3c and PBS HD? I've got two unmodded boxes. One has 3.5.1f, the other has 6.3c. On the latter, PBS HD is pixelated to the point of being frozen. On the former, the signal is fine. Both are fed from the same OTA antenna. Signal strengths are in the 90s. I've got the same problem on PBS HD and the digital SD station.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not I, but then everyone's OTA signal is different. Still, it's quite bizarre that you're seeing this. On the 6.3c box, no other OTA or sat channels do this?

Only thing I can figure is cable run and/or connectors. Software rev. shouldn't matter. Here's an experiment: swap the box locations and see if the problem stays or moves.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

6.3c on HR10-250:

1. Rebooted by itself when "rewinding" OTA... turned on TV, saw that my OTA program had started about 10 minutes ago, so I started to rewind and poof, rebooted! Grrrr!

2. Unplug HR10-250 from power outlet for a few minutes. Plug back in. Unit boots up but cannot locate satellites. Unplug again. Wait about 5 seconds. Plug back in. Unit boots up fine the second time around. VERY annyoing after a power outage... I come home to find my HR10-250 trying to locate the satellites, not recording, missing my shows. All I have to do is unplug-wait-replug and it's up and running fine after the reboot! Grrrr!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

No problems on any of my three HD TiVos, all installed manually.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

My pure clean-install InstantCake 3.1.5f was recently upgraded to 6.3c. It seems quite stable. Note however, that I didn't pass through 6.3a or 6.3b to get here. So, if any instability was created in data files by (say) 6.3b, others might still see it with 6.3c and I wouldn't. For example, I'm given to understand that the "season pass/won't record" problem was a downloaded database/code mismatch, rather than a straight program bug, and that changing the code won't necessarily fix it (although a clear & delete will). 

My only real gripe is that the channel lists got nuked AND that the old "clear all channels" option wasn't available anymore, meaning I had to pound through all the sports, radio and SD PPV channels to uncheck them.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

cheer said:


> The box is sorely underpowered. No software upgrade will correct that.


Actually the software is I/O bound and not CPU bound. So software would correct that...


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Granted I've only had it a couple of days but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

I plugged in a phoneline so I could C&D. First I made a call and received 6.3c, then I did my C&D. I replaced my SPs and last night it recorded both episodes of Lost, even though the SP says first run only. I was ok with this, as I would rather get both than neither, even though repeat was cleary marked by DTV in the guide. Unfortunately, this morning at 9:56 it erased the repeat from the NP list and at 10:01 it erased the new episode. The history says that someone in the house deleted it, but as I was the only one in the house at the time, I know that I didn't delete it. I must now keep a closer eye. The old missing recordings problem I could deal with, but deleting NP shows that are marked KUID is insane.


----------



## dem (Jan 31, 2002)

So far 3 lockups and a reboot that cut a recording in half. Not good. I replaced the disk less than a year ago.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

Working fine for me.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Lije Baley said:


> Is anyone having problems with 6.3c and PBS HD? I've got two unmodded boxes. One has 3.5.1f, the other has 6.3c. On the latter, PBS HD is pixelated to the point of being frozen. On the former, the signal is fine. Both are fed from the same OTA antenna. Signal strengths are in the 90s. I've got the same problem on PBS HD and the digital SD station.


The local PBS station had a problem with the PSIP. It's been corrected and the signal is fine.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

no problems...

OP: you might want to change your poll to radio buttons instead of check boxes...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I've had the following problems with 6.3c on one HR10-250:

Short recordings. Two nights in a row, recording stopped less than one-third through the program. NPL was not full, so it wasn't a space issue. The box didn't reboot at point of interruption, nor was the signal lost, so I see no reason that it didn't complete the recording. Because I saw that the recording light wasn't on and it was only a few minutes since the recording unexpectedly stopped, I was able to press RECORD to capture the rest of the program. As expected, I ended up with two titles for the same episode in NPL, and when played, nothing was lost when segueing from program 1 to program 2.

Lock-up: Last night, my HR10 refused to respond to remote commands or front-panel button pushes for well over 40 minutes. I waited around 20 minutes until after the current recording completed, then pulled the plug. After rebooting, remote and front-panel again worked.

Other: I went into an endless reboot loop last night, with an unassisted reboot every 25 minutes. I was only able to end the loop after an hour and a half by choosing to do a restart from the Settings menu. Since then, the box hasn't rebooted.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

About a week with 6.3c
One lock up this moning -- it was recording from SAT on second tuner -- I was watching OTA -- tried to switch channel and and the screen froze with just the navigation bar at the bottom. The Tivo could see button presses (blinked when I pressed the remote) but no response. Had to pull plug.

One note -- never had any problems with 6.3b and only 6.3a problem was audio issue.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

had my first short recording under any 6.x software this week on C. Had C since Sunday

shark thurs night stopped at 25 but thankfully i saw it and got the rest from the queue


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, it worked for 4 days then locked up at some point today. When I got home it wasn't responsive and produced no picture.  I don't know if it has EVER done this before. Unbelievable....



If it wasn't for the DST changes, I'd have stuck with 3.1.5f.


----------



## jbradway (Sep 30, 2001)

I'm getting very short audio dropouts since 6.3b. The same with 6.3c. Nothing like the long 8 second audio dropouts I had on the original 6.3.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe I spoke too soon.

Could be a total coincidence, but I've been completely stable since install (over the summer). Installed 6.3c this week and last night, lost picture on all satellite channels. OTA channels were fine. There was no "seeking signal" message, all other tivos working fine. I thought maybe my HDMI finally bit the dust. Turned box off to mess with cables in back and when I restarted, everything was fine. The box hadn't been touched and when I checked, connections were solid. All I did was disconnect HDMI cables, then put them back (when I couldn't find the component cables) and turned it back on.

I don't believe in coincidences. I'm a programmer.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Todd said:


> Well, it worked for 4 days then locked up at some point today. When I got home it wasn't responsive and produced no picture.  I don't know if it has EVER done this before. Unbelievable....
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the DST changes, I'd have stuck with 3.1.5f.


Same here...when April comes I may go back again...


----------



## VewDew (Feb 24, 2007)

I have had horrendous OTA issues since the update. The update occurred for me right before the Daytona 500. After the reboot, my OTA signal strength shot to zero it seemed. I have looked at the signal meter and now that I have 6.3c I have tuner one fluctuating from 0-60 on one channel while tuner 2 stays constant at 60. I know my antenna is pointing in the right direction because my H20-100 upstairs picks up everything just fine.


----------



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

Todd said:


> If it wasn't for the DST changes, I'd have stuck with 3.1.5f.


Is there a thread describing the problems with the DST changes and 3.1.5f ?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

VewDew said:


> I have had horrendous OTA issues since the update. The update occurred for me right before the Daytona 500. After the reboot, my OTA signal strength shot to zero it seemed. I have looked at the signal meter and now that I have 6.3c I have tuner one fluctuating from 0-60 on one channel while tuner 2 stays constant at 60. I know my antenna is pointing in the right direction because my H20-100 upstairs picks up everything just fine.


Same here....I have had horrible pixelation/freezing problems with OTA since the upgrade...four shows have been wasted due to this in the last week alone...for me though, signal strength has been fine according to the Off-air testing...I may go back to 3.1.5f even with the time change coming up and keep my eye on my recordings for those few weeks...


----------



## sbuxlvr76 (Mar 14, 2004)

I upgraded to 6.3c about 3 weeks ago and ever since I have done the upgrade, the Tivo reboots between 2am-4am PST. I always see "pending restart" in the system information screen.

has anyone seen this issue?

Shawn


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Did you manually install the update with installSw?


----------



## sbuxlvr76 (Mar 14, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> Did you manually install the update with installSw?


I used the slicer to apply the update. Other than the daily reboot, it seems to be working fine. Having a built-in reboot it not really too much of a bad thing. Did anyone else have this happen to them after the upgrade to 6.3c?

I had 6.3b before the update.

Shawn


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

divedude said:


> Is there a thread describing the problems with the DST changes and 3.1.5f ?


DST starts this year on March 11th. Without the upgrade, TiVo will think DST starts on April 1st. During that 3 week period, the guide will be one hour off but so will the time, so all recordings, except manual recordings will still be OK.


----------



## bartcatz (Sep 9, 2006)

I've upgraded and used 3 hr10-250s for a while with no problems.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

bpratt said:


> DST starts this year on March 11th. Without the upgrade, TiVo will think DST starts on April 1st. During that 3 week period, the guide will be one hour off but so will the time, so all recordings, except manual recordings will still be OK.


My understanding is the DVRs get time from the satellite, so the time should be correct, but the guide will be off an hour.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

JaserLet said:


> ...
> 2. Unplug HR10-250 from power outlet for a few minutes. Plug back in. Unit boots up but cannot locate satellites. Unplug again. Wait about 5 seconds. Plug back in. Unit boots up fine the second time around. ...


Woke up to a "frozen" HR10-250 (with 6.3c) Saturday morning. It took 2 reboots to get it working again. First time I've ever seen that.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

No problems for the first week or so, but I got a reboot on Thursday and a frozen black screen this morning. Very annoying...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

sbuxlvr76 said:


> I used the slicer to apply the update. Other than the daily reboot, it seems to be working fine.


If you're letting your unit call home it will reboot to try and reinstall 6.3b until you are on DirecTV's list of boxes eligible for 6.3c. Does your box ever say Pending Restart in the System Info or Phone Setup screens?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

weaver said:


> My understanding is the DVRs get time from the satellite, so the time should be correct, but the guide will be off an hour.


The time and the guide both come from the satellite. I believe D* uses GMT or some standard time and then your TiVo adjusts that time and the guide based on your time zone, if your within DST and if your area goes to DST or not. At least I hope it works that way because I don't intend to upgrade either of my two HR10-250s because of the problems with re-boots, lock ups and missed or short recordings on 6.3c.


----------



## SoCal Scott (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm still getting audio stuttering and had severe pixelization on a couple shows (always D* feeds of West Coast ABC channel 87). 

Not sure if this is D* related or my 7 mo. old box.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mine was frozen a couple of days ago in the morning in "almost there". I rebooted and then it installed the update, rebooted again when that was done, and seems fine since.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

jbradway said:


> I'm getting very short audio dropouts since 6.3b. The same with 6.3c. Nothing like the long 8 second audio dropouts I had on the original 6.3.


Same here. At first I thought it was just a fluke, but it happens fairly often. And it does it on both of my Tivos so I know it's not a drive issue. The dropout is less then a second.


----------



## Tom_Parker (Feb 14, 2002)

6.3c is still giving me stutter followed by audio dropout. Had it several time tonight watching OTA Academy Awards on ABC affiliate. I can see the towers which are less than 6 miles away...plenty of signal available. 

My kids now habitually count to 10 out loud after the stutter. I imagine it would be embarrassing to a D* executive to hear it.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

3 - HR10's all with 6.3c ...none with any problems.



> Same here. At first I thought it was just a fluke, but it happens fairly often. And it does it on both of my Tivos so I know it's not a drive issue. The dropout is less then a second.


Is this on OTA channels, SAT channels ...or both?


----------



## eileen22 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have NEVER had problems with my HR10-250. Since I received the 6.3c upgrade on Friday (2/23/07), I have had to reboot multiple times. Last night the signal was lost during the Oscars, and I couldn't get it back. Only got the signal back today after rebooting twice. My upcoming records have all been disabled (says "won't record" in the Recording History). I guess I have to go through each one manually and tell it to record. What a pain.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

SoCal Scott said:


> I'm still getting audio stuttering and had severe pixelization on a couple shows (always D* feeds of West Coast ABC channel 87).
> 
> Not sure if this is D* related or my 7 mo. old box.


Same here on the east coast feeds in NY. Mostly ABC and FOX. I did some reading on the DVR forum and the HR20 folks also get audio dropouts.


----------



## jshaffer85 (Dec 14, 2004)

eileen22 said:


> I have NEVER had problems with my HR10-250. Since I received the 6.3c upgrade on Friday (2/23/07), I have had to reboot multiple times. Last night the signal was lost during the Oscars, and I couldn't get it back. Only got the signal back today after rebooting twice.


This is exactly what happened to me too. I thought it was a problem with the local station but I also was having picture choppiness and some audio skips on Showtime HD too.


----------



## cheerioboy26 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've had increased frequency of audio dropouts and pixelation with OTA HD, mostly CBS out of Philly. Don't lose the sound for 10 seconds like before with 6.2b, but the frequency of issues per hour is increasing - I just watched last weeks Numb3rs and probably had 10 instances.


----------



## cneubert (Aug 22, 2004)

I have had several lockups requiring reboots on both of my HR10s since the 6.3c update. My evening shows seem to record OK, then when I go to watch TV the next day the TiVo is locked up, requiring a reboot. Prior to the update, I may have had to reboot once or twice ever, now multiple reboots inside a week.


----------



## digitalant (Oct 4, 2002)

I was initially excited to see the Poll at 85% and now it has dipped 5%. Not that 80% satisfaction (out of power users) is a bad percentage, I just wanted mid to high 80's to make my switch out of 3.1 a switch with confidence. I'll stay on the sidelines as I dont record shows by time/date...only season passes and I have a few Heroes and Prison break to catch up on (in case I have to do a C&D).


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

digitalant said:


> I was initially excited to see the Poll at 85% and now it has dipped 5%. Not that 80% satisfaction (out of power users) is a bad percentage, I just wanted mid to high 80's to make my switch out of 3.1 a switch with confidence. I'll stay on the sidelines as I dont record shows by time/date...only season passes and I have a few Heroes and Prison break to catch up on (in case I have to do a C&D).


I started this poll about 10 days after 6.3c was released. I think there are a lot of those who reported having no problems with 6.3c who wish they could have changed their vote later on. 
The poll has been dropping from the beginning, and I bet if a poll was started today, there would be about a 50% or less no problem response.

I am going to stay on 3.1.5f until they resolve these problems, or I find not having the DST fix is a major problem.


----------



## wjlyerly (Sep 21, 2003)

I've had lockups occuring about once every 3 or 4 days since getting the 6.3c update. I still have problems with frequent audio dropouts of maybe a half second or full second in duration. I can live with the audio dropouts, but the lock ups are really killer. I've had this unit in service for about 5 months. Maybe one or two situations requiring reboots before the 6.3c update. Grrr....


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

No problems here, so far. I started with 3.1.5f, upgraded to 6.3a, 6.3b, then received 6.3c Sunday, 2/25. I noticed the audio dropouts on Fox with 6.3a, but I was also using an amplified set of rabbit ears on top of my TV at the time. A couple days before the Superbowl I installed an outdoor antenna. Other than the problems created by the guide data, I haven't experienced any problems I can attribute to the HR10-250 and/or software. So far, so good.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Still have stuttering, often leading to reboot on WFAA (ABC OTA affiliate in Dallas). Problem started with 6.3, similar to audio dropout issue (logs fill with audio buffer error messages). While 6.3b/c fixed the dropout problem with Fox, it did not correct this similar and often more fatal problem. Happens on two different Tivo's, very randomly, can go weeks without it, then happen several days in a row, recording the evening news for example.


----------



## Beckzilla (Jan 27, 2005)

jbradway said:


> I'm getting very short audio dropouts since 6.3b. The same with 6.3c. Nothing like the long 8 second audio dropouts I had on the original 6.3.


 I am having the same exact problem on all channels that broadcast in 
Dolby Digital. Very frustrating. I dont think they are ever going to get all the bugs out which is inexcuseable.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Had no problems with 3.1.5f, upgraded to 6.3c and now I have audio hiccups, freezing, and worst of all randomly cancelled shows out of my ToDo list.....yep, missed Survivor and Boxing this weekend thanks to this F'ing upgrade......then my SD receiver gets an upgrade and it too is now randomly cancelling shows from my ToDo list.....i would say with 100% certainty to NOT UPGRADE TO 6.3C. If you do, good luck.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

As reported by other 3.x and 6.x users, the ToDo list issues are apparently not related to the upgrade. It's some anomaly with the guide data. Not exactly sure what's going on, but it sounded to me like either D* or Tribune Media changed the format. I haven't followed-up on this, however, so there may be more recent info. /s


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Happened again last night. Satellite channels go blank - no "searching for". I know the sat feed is OK b/c of other boxes. OTA signal is fine. I restarted box and they came back. This is definitely a 6.3c behavior.


----------



## skypimp (Feb 8, 2007)

I am really getting a lot of audio stuttering now. Does not matter if it is OTA or satellite. It's more annoying than the 6.3a audio drop outs.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

bpratt said:


> I started this poll about 10 days after 6.3c was released. I think there are a lot of those who reported having no problems with 6.3c who wish they could have changed their vote later on.


Yes, I would change my vote. Lots of audio dropouts (on both units) and other strange things. Just today, I brought up the Now Playing list and only half the recorded shows were listed. Went out of that menu and then back in, and they all showed up. Never saw that problem before.


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

No probs with 6.3c for past ~two weeks since it loaded.


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

Lock-ups/Frozen blank screen and reboot here after the update. Mine was fine with 6.3a/b. 

Called DTV to report problem and had to speak to Retention to escalate problem. I mentioned that I'm reading the TiVoforums and I see people reporting the same problem. I was told to post here and let people know who are experiencing the same problem to call DTV so that the problem can be escalated faster.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

All my problems seemed to be in the first two or three days after the c upgrade. Mine has been stable since -- any one else who had problems notice similar behavior?


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

My experience was the opposite. Mine was stable for the first two weeks, and now reboots randomly and stutters sporadically.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Early on, we were at 90%, which was good. I consider 75%, where we are now, to be too risky, especially since there is no replacement option. Now that there is rumor of 6.4, I'll stay unplugged, probably forever.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Paul_PDX said:


> All my problems seemed to be in the first two or three days after the c upgrade. Mine has been stable since -- any one else who had problems notice similar behavior?


Mine had several reboots for about the first week after the b and c upgrades and seems ok now.


----------



## scott blair (Apr 14, 2003)

6.3c here and the audio dropouts/stuttering suck. Of course DTV swears they have never heard of this issue in 6.3c and that it was fixed. Shocker there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

went away, ran out of space, and now 2 thing were recorded and deleted right away today. While i'm not necessarily unhappy about not losing old stuff...my wife isnt happy she missed her stuff today


edit, i'm wrong, assumed she had checked suggestions and we were out of space..i see we have 60 suggestions yet 2 programs from abc OTA philly were deleted today. Whew, i thought i had totaled stuff before we left. This is just a C mistake, not running out of space


----------



## eichenberg (Sep 9, 2003)

Please see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346429 for my issues. Not sure if this is a c issue or a box issue or something else.


----------

